# Which bike to buy (Time world star, Pinarello prince, Scott addict



## poiter_010101 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
It is time to buy a new frame and I can't make my mind up. I am tossing up between a Time VXRS World Star, Pinarello prince, or a Scott addict R1. 

I know that the Time is very expensive whilst the Scott is reasonably cheap. I have read no reviews on the bikes except for the Pinarello prince which they said was a good allround bike but would not recomend it for sprinting. I am going to build the bike up from the gound with Sram red. Currently I own a Look 595 Ultra which is a great bike but I am just after something new.

I am 6ft2, slim build and race Cat 1 in Australia. I would say that I am a sprinter if I had to classify what type of rider I am, however I can generally perform well on hills etc as well. I am looking for a light, stiff, responsive bike that will perform well in all situations. I am also after something that probably not be outdated when 2009 models come out. If anyone could let me know how the above bikes ride, or any alternatives they think would be better, that would be great. Thanks guys and happy ridding. 

Cheers


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, you are a way better rider than I am, but given what you already have, I would go Time all the way. That's a bike that's not going to get outdated. It's a bucket of money, but a cat 1 guy ought to have the best stuff money can buy.


----------



## oneminuteman74 (Aug 5, 2008)

*World Star - Beware*

The integrated seat post is suspect. I have broken one. Time customer support is the worst I have dealt with. I had good results with Scott and no experiance with Pinarello. If you go Time and it has a problem be ready to be without a bike for months not weeks.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i've had pinarellos, Cannondales and the last two years Cervelo R3 and SLC-SL. for me the R3 is one of the best frames overall but, the SLC-SL is made for sprinters like yourself. i'd suggest you go test ride the SLS or SLC-Sl before to spend that kind of $ on a new frame. i agree with the comments regarding the time. Time is a great bike but the integrated seatpost has had some issues. i know a team here in Los Angeles that ride nothing but Times and i've heard how much they like their bikes but , how much they hate Time customer service.

Now, I mentioned how much i like the R3, but, my next bike is a Look 595. i am surprised you are ready to get a new/different frame. the Look might have a little edge (better steering response) over the R3. so, i will be getting the 595 Ultra in a few weeks.


----------

